# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Anita

## Anita71

ik ben dus Anita.
en zolangzamerhand komen er steeds meer kwaaltjes bij.
ik ben 38 en voel me soms al een flink stuk brandhout.
fybromialgie,ontspoorde knieschijven,baarmoederverwijdering waardoor ik nu een blaasverzakking heb wat betekent dat ik stressincontinent ben.  :Embarrassment: 
3 kinderen,allemaal meisjes.
de oudste bijna 6,de middelste net 4 en de jongste is 20 maanden.
de jongste is ons zorgenkindje.
na een moeilijk en erg zware zwangerschap bleek alles goed te gaan,totdat het moment kwam dat ze eens zou moeten gaan omrollen en alle stapjes die daarna normaal volgen.
ze heeft een frontal bossing hoofd,te kleine handen en voeten,ongelijke beenlengte en dikte,ze is te soepel,alles kan bijna dubbel geklapt,opgevouwen,doorgedraai en inelkaar worden gevouwen wat er maar aan haar lijfje zit.
ze kan zelf tot zit komen en op dr billen vooruit schuiven,maar kruipen doet ze niet optrekken doet ze niet enz. enz.
geestelijk is er gellukig (nog) niks aan de hand,maar goed wat niet is kan nog komen.
er word dus nog volop onderzoek gedaan,want er is nog steeds geen verklaring voor al die dingen.

heb me hier aangemeld omdat ik af en toe met een vraag zit en dan op internet net niet de info kan vinden die ik zoek,en hoop op antwoorden van anderen die het herkennen en mij zo verder kunnen helpen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Welkom op dit forum!
Leuk dat je je even voorgesteld hebt.
Wel erg rot voor je jongste kindje, en natuurlijk ook voor jou!
Hoop dat je hier een beetje de antwoorden op je vragen kunt krijgen mochten die er zijn.

Groetjes,

----------

